# Paphiopedilum concolor in the wild



## cxcanh (Mar 26, 2013)

Yesterday I visited a area that full of Paph.concolor in the wild.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Stone (Mar 26, 2013)

Fantastic! More please..............


----------



## JPMC (Mar 26, 2013)

I love the images!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 26, 2013)

I took a lot of photo but I don't know if I post it in this topic it will be too many photos


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Mr. Canh. Always looking forward to your in-situ pics. PLease post more!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice series of photos. Wonderful to see these plants in their natural habitat.

Chuck


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 26, 2013)

Amazing! I love these in situ pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome pics CX:clap::clap:

Can you tell us about where these plants are from?

We don't need GPS coordinates.


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful in situ photos and I'd love to see more, more, more!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2013)

interesting shots


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cool. Looks like limestone with mud deposits


----------



## Amadeus (Mar 27, 2013)

:drool: MOAR!!! Thanks.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing these pictures. Could you give us a few details on how they grow (orientation to the sun, light quality, temperatures etc)? I know that a lot of this has been covered in books, but it would be great to have a proper first hand observation.


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 27, 2013)

I just can share the photo that I make and all are come from Viet nam forest.

Some information a bout their habitat: They grow in lam-stone forest and it just a bout 100-200m above from sea level (and some other in higher areas)
All most of them like the light, they grow face to the north (so the sun not come direct to them except at lunch time). 
Temperature from 20-40 oC.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 27, 2013)

Woooooow, check the size of that puppy!:drool:
Thanks for the habitat info.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2013)

Great pics! Good to see, that there are still some left in the wild...


----------



## emydura (Mar 27, 2013)

Fantastic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 27, 2013)

What exactly is the material there roots are in? I can tell a little by the pictures but any information would be appreciated. Is it just moist?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 27, 2013)

How exciting!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## labskaus (Mar 27, 2013)

Excellent pictures! Thanks a lot also for the additional information, very useful.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2013)

Great photos, thanks!!!! Could you give a few details about the environment: terrain, temperature, altitude... !? Thanks again!! Jean

*
Sorry, I must have skipped page 2 !!*


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2013)

Sigh! So nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 27, 2013)

But that is thrilling!!! I've never liked this species and now I know why! It's gorgeous in its habitat, but in a pot it never seems to look 'happy' to me - this flowers look upward, are completely open and really display a wonderful color!
Thanks for sharing habitat pics, they tell more than an average text can! And btw, really great photos, well done!


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you very much to share your magnificent photos. They are for us the only opportunity to see the environment in which Paphios grows. It helps us a lot to improve our cultures! In this case we can easly understand that the food certainly is not very copious.


----------



## Dido (Mar 27, 2013)

great pic thanks for shring with us, is there a lot of organic material between the roots and the stones


----------



## Paphiolive (Mar 27, 2013)

Very good,
Thanks for these wild's photos
Olivier


----------



## Spaph (Mar 27, 2013)

Incredible!!! Thank you so much for posting the pictures, so special to see in the wild!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2013)

from your description of the habitat, it looks like the roots and plant rarely get 'hot' from sunlight, or at least very little. plants around here that only grow on northern faced slopes often need very cool roots and the plants are sensitive to too much sunlight/heat/drying


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2013)

Great photos, thanks! It looks like they are growing among moss. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2013)

thank-you so much.


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your comment and I add some more information that most off you wanted to know: They are mainly grow on northern faced slopes, the roots basically go to the soil under the moist.


----------



## poozcard (Mar 27, 2013)

cxcanh said:


> Thank you all for your comment and I add some more information that most off you wanted to know: They are mainly grow on northern faced slopes, the roots basically go to the soil under the moist.



Is it album?
Thanks for sharing both pictures and habitat information
Thank you


----------



## poozcard (Mar 27, 2013)

What is light level by the way
Is it shaded by larger tree above?


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 27, 2013)

The light level is very hight and it almost have no shadow.
The album look just like this (the one I saw)


----------



## Martin (Mar 28, 2013)

That's really something special!


----------



## Dido (Mar 28, 2013)

like this one too.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2013)

Great stuff. Interesting that they grow in such open habitat.


----------



## fibre (Mar 28, 2013)

Martin said:


> That's really something special!



Absolutely!


----------



## keny_zhao (Mar 28, 2013)

wow! there are all so healthy in their habitat! look like their seeds have been trapped in mosses
how weather now is?


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, it seem their seeds love the mosses, the weather now quite warm, maximum 30oC


----------



## Dido (Mar 28, 2013)

you killing me with this nice pics


----------



## Trithor (Mar 28, 2013)

This thread is .....wow, way too incredible!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh I missed the album one!! very nice.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 29, 2013)

The flower quality is great! Thanks for the fantastic photos. How cool does it get at night?


----------



## cxcanh (Mar 30, 2013)

It not cool at night like other areas, this area the temperature during the night and day almost the same.


----------

